# UK Company trading in Ireland



## moycullen14 (29 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I'm involved with a small company in the UK and we are thinking of expanding into Ireland. What are the legal steps and options involved in setting up a subsidiary here? Do we need an irish limited company to trade? What are our options?

TIA


----------



## RonanC (29 Nov 2010)

moycullen14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm involved with a small company in the UK and we are thinking of expanding into Ireland. What are the legal steps and options involved in setting up a subsidiary here? Do we need an irish limited company to trade? What are our options?
> 
> TIA


 
You have several options including setting up a new Irish Limited Company, a registered trading/business name but another option available to you is to open a branch of that UK Company here. 

http://www.cro.ie/ena/business-registration-foreign-company.aspx


----------



## RonanC (29 Nov 2010)

Just read your post again. 

You state that you wish to set up a subsidiary here. If this is the case, then a seperate Limited Company would be required to be incorporated here. This will be an Irish Limited Company. 

You could also look into the branch idea that I have mentioned above.


----------



## contemporary (30 Nov 2010)

You dont have to set up a subsidiary here at all, you could trade here from the UK. Depends if you want a physical location here or not


----------

